
Show HN: Uber or Drive? Compare cost of driving and car ownership vs. Uber - charsi
Https://uberordrive.com
======
charsi
I am the developer of this thing. Since I am not a full time dev I am quite
proud of this. Any ideas for improvements and monetization beyond ads more
than welcome!

~~~
bradknowles
Doesn't seem to work on iOS. I'll give it a shot on my laptop in a few
minutes.

~~~
charsi
Thanks for letting me know. I have only tried ff and chrome on desktop and
chrome android so far. ios app is on the way.

